# CWD infected deer B cells and platelets harbor prion infectivity in the blood



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

J. Virol. doi:10.1128/JVI.02169-09 Copyright (c) 2010, American Society for Microbiology and/or the Listed Authors/Institutions. All Rights Reserved.

B cells and platelets harbor prion infectivity in the blood of CWDinfected deer. 

Candace K. Mathiason, Jeanette Hayes-Klug, Sheila A. Hays, Jenny Powers, David A. Osborn, Sallie J. Dahmes, Karl V. Miller, Robert J. Warren, Gary L. Mason, Glenn C. Telling, Alan C. Young, and Edward A. Hoover* Department of Microbiology, Immunology and Pathology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, CO, USA; National Park Service, Fort Collins, CO, USA; Warnell School of Forestry and Natural Resources, University of Georgia, Athens, GA, USA; WASCO Inc., Monroe, GA, USA; University of Kentucky Medical Center, Lexington, KY, USA; South Dakota State University, Brookings, SD, USA

* To whom correspondence should be addressed. Email: [email protected].

Abstract 

Substantial evidence for prion transmission via blood transfusion exists for many TSE diseases. Determining which cell phenotype(s) are responsible for trafficking infectivity has important implications in understanding dissemination of prions as well as their detection and elimination from blood products. We used bioassay studies in the native white-tailed deer and transgenic cervidized mice to determine: (a) if chronic wasting disease (CWD) blood infectivity is associated with the cellular vs. the cell-free/plasma fraction of blood, and (b) in particular if B cell (MAb2-104+), platelet (CD41/61+) or CD14+ monocyte blood cell phenotypes harbor infectious prions. All four deer transfused with the blood mononuclear cell fraction from CWD+ donor deer became PrPCWD-positive by 19 months post inoculation, whereas none of the deer (0/4) inoculated with the same source cell-free plasma developed prion infection. All deer (4/4) injected with B cells, and 3/4 deer receiving platelets from CWD+ donor deer became PrPCWD-positive in as little as 6 months post inoculation, whereas none (0/4) deer receiving blood CD14+ monocytes developed evidence of CWD infection (immunohistochemistry and western blot analysis) after 19 months of observation. Results of the Tg(cerPrP)mouse bioassays mirrored those in the native cervid host. These results indicate that CWD blood infectivity is cell-associated and suggest a significant role for B cells and platelets in trafficking CWD infectivity in vivo and support earlier tissue-based studies associating putative follicular B cells with PrPCWD. Localization of CWD infectivity with leukocyte subpopulations may aid in enhancing sensitivity of blood-based diagnostic assays for CWD and other TSEs.


http://jvi.asm.org/cgi/content/abstract/JVI.02169-09v1



SEE FULL TEXT ;


Friday, March 19, 2010 

CWD infected deer B cells and platelets harbor prion infectivity in the blood


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/03/cwd-infected-deer-b-cells-and-platelets.html



TSS


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the continued updates on various cwd tests and information. The broader the base of information that is available the better that we can understand the circumstances of this terrible disease.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

11/30/09 t0 12/13/09 p. 10
COS Chuck Towns and Mike Mshar were conducting a deer prossessing inspection that led to an Ottowa County taxidermist. During the investigation they discovered improper records and a deer which had been imported from Illinois, whole, in violation of CWD regulations. The operator of the business was ticketed for these violations but further investigation found 5 deer from Kansas, similarly imported and accepted in violation of CWD regulations. While inspecting the business, CO;s documented numerous Kansas racks and skulls which were brought to the business with no records or licenses to verify their origin
This is only one of many "human assisted introductions" 
Who were the humans who imported these carcasses in violation of CWD regulations ? Why does the DNRE protect these hunters ?
Are these hunters prosecuted for violating CWD regulations or is it actually not against the law to bring back CWD diseased carcasses/parts ? It is in violation of the Federal Lacey Act, ARE THESE HUNTERS BEING PROSECUTED UNDER THAT Act ?


Is the DNRE protecting the "hunter image" ? Is the "hunter image" more important than preventing the introduction of CWD in our deer herd ?


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

CO John Borkovitch reports that a subject involved in an investigation the CO initiated last fall was sentenced to 84 months in federal prison.
(Lacey Act ?) The subject, a convicted felon, bought a set of elk antlers from a game farm that was under quarantine. During that investigation, CO's Borkovitch, Mark Papineau, and Kris Kiel, along with Chesterfield Township Police Department, executed a search warrant to the house and recovered the illegally obtained antlers and several illegal guns
Was not this subject prosecuted under the Federal Lacey Act ?
CO Ken Kovach reports that two subjects pled guilty and were sentenced to $500 each in fines and costs for bringing deer carcasses into Michigan from a CWD positive state
Apparently our MDNRE is finally prosecuting HUNTERS who violate CWD regulations. This needs a great deal more publicity. Are the "subjects" guilty of violating the Lacey Act ?


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

That is good news. Let's hope they get more serious about the baiting ban. Far to many hunters are still using it.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

What the heck does the baiting ban have to do with CWD? The article is about modes of transmission of a disease tested in a small population and the possibility of faster testing methods based on this test. A baiting ban is every farm hunter/food plot sitters answer to improving their own odds and has nothing to do with stopping the spread of a disease.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

mhodnettjr said:


> What the heck does the baiting ban have to do with CWD? The article is about modes of transmission of a disease tested in a small population and the possibility of faster testing methods based on this test. A baiting ban is every farm hunter/food plot sitters answer to improving their own odds and has nothing to do with stopping the spread of a disease.


Right.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

On the Deer Management Page; fairfax has posted "The Alleged Violator"
The "response" referring to "Hunter Image" I consider to be an extremely important "admission" 
As a veterinarian and a previously "admitted old violator" (for which I was denied access to the Forum). (Steve informed me that the Forum Members demanded that I be "cast out")
My experience as a practicing vet plus 25 years w/Federal/State Disease Eradication, not to mention 80 years hunting and observing deer in Michigan could qualify my input on this Forum.
There is evidence on this Forum that our DNR has concealed evidence concerning the illegal importation of hunter killed deer/elk carcasses or parts thereof. Attempts to determine if "subjects" (DNR TERMINOLOGY) HUNTERS ILLEGALLY BRINGING IN DEER/ELK CARCASSES/PARTS IN VIOLATION OF CWD REGULATIONS WERE ACTUALLY PROSECUTED AND FOUND GUILTY IN THE PAST WERE MET WITH COMPLEAT SILENCE, BOTH BY DNR PERSONELL AND OTHER STATE AND FEDERAL OFFICIALS
WERE THESE "SUBJECTS" BEING PROTECTED FROM PROSECUTION, OR WAS THIS TO PROTECT THE "HUNTER IMAGE"
The sad fact that STATE CWD REGS ARE ALLOWING THE IMPORTATION OF HUNTER KILLED DEER/ELK CARCASSES/PARTS (BOTH INFECTED AND THOSE FROM CWD STATES AND PROVINCES) INTO OUR STATE SHOULD BE OF GRAVE CONCERN TO OUR CITIZENS, HUNTERS, AND STATE OFFICALS.
MDA LEGISLATION (2002) PROHIBITS IMPORTATION OF LIVE DEER/ELK/MOOSE INTO MICHIGAN.
IMPORTATION OF DEER/ELK CARCASSES OR PARTS FROM CWD STATES OR PROVINCES SHOULD BE PROHIBITED. IF "HUNTER IMAGE" IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN DISEASE PREVENTION CAN WE NEED SOME NEW FACES IN OUR GOVERNMENT?


----------

